# 1. Biber Advents Cup



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. September 2005)

Moin Leute,
ich habe eben eine Auschreibung gefunden die ich euch auch mal zeigen wollte. Ich denke ich werde mir die Veranstaltung ansehen und mitmachen. 
Wie sieht es aus, wolln wir nicht mal wieder ne Boardiefete da machen wie beim  Exori Cup?
Guckt mal in die Ausschreibung!


----------



## Klaus S. (21. September 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Hallo Jörg #h ,

das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an #6 #6. Seid ihr dann auch wieder mit 2 Mannschafften dort vertreten? Würden überhaupt genug Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten vorhanden sein? Achja, @Aga wollte Anfang Dezember den 2. Tunkencup starten, hoffentlich überschneidet sich das jetzt nicht. Bis wann müßte man sich angemeldet haben?

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. September 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Moin Klaus,
all deine Fragen kann ich dir leider auch nicht beatworten. Ruf doch mal an dort bei FP. Die Nummer ist 0451 8130030


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (21. September 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Irgendwo hier habe ich gelesen, das am ersten Samstag im Dezember auch der Großmann-Cup statt findet.
Wäre also der gleiche Termin.


----------



## Agalatze (22. September 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

das ist ne super idee !!!
mit großmann cup ist wohl noch fraglich ob der stattfindet.
ich wäre klar dafür wieder ein paar teams zu stellen.
klasse idee jörg !!!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. September 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ne super idee !!!
> mit großmann cup ist wohl noch fraglich ob der stattfindet.
> ich wäre klar dafür wieder ein paar teams zu stellen.
> klasse idee jörg !!!!!


sag ich doch Aga. 
Ich weis nur noch nicht ob das auch mit Tams ist oder nur für Einzelangler. Aber das kann man ja noch rauskriegen. Ich werde da mal anrufen.


----------



## Agalatze (22. September 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

ach du weisst doch wie das ist jörg !!!
wir sind doch alle ne große familie (team) :m
hauptsache viele sind dabei


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. September 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

So Leute ich habe jetzt mal mit Alexander vom FP telefoniert. Ich muß sagen das alles hört sich ganz gut an so das ich mich direkt angemeldet habe.
Zur Sache.
Die Veranstaltung findet im Hof Bollbrüge statt. Das ist ein restaurierter Bauernhof mit ca. 70 Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten die direkt im Hof gebucht werden können. Die Übernachtung ist incl. Frühstück. Preis weis ich leider nicht. Am Ende verlinke ich noch mal eine PDF von der Ausschreibung das steht dann alles zu dem Hof geschrieben.
Jedenfalls ist in der Startgebühr von 25 Euro das gemeinsame grillen nach dem Angeln enthalten. Dort steht ein großer Schwenkgrill (Indoor) wo nach dem Angeln die Party steigen soll.
Preise gibt es auch wie üblich, und zwar für die Platzierungen Pokale und dann eine Tombola. Wo angestrebt wird das jeder was bekommt. Wurde mir so gesagt. 
Es wird kein Manschaftsangeln sondern nur Einzelwertung geben.

Für die Anmeldung ruft bitte bei FP in Lübeck an, NUmer steht ja auch in der Ausschreibung.

Also Leute, wie is? Wolln wir mal wieder angeln und danach Boardieparty machen?  #g #g#g

Hier die Ausschreibung.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (23. September 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute, wie is? Wolln wir mal wieder angeln und danach Boardieparty machen?  #g #g#g
> 
> Hier die Ausschreibung.




Warum nicht #6 ,
hoffe da liegt bei mir nichts an.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (23. September 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Falsch gehofft,
da habe ich Königsball vom Verein #g .
Habe ich letztes Jahr schon wegen der "Forelle Kapern Tour" sausen gelassen, da muß ich dies Jahr mal wieder hin.


----------



## Waldemar (23. September 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Sehr gute Idee Jörg.
Wenn wir dann noch vor Ort übernachten können, steht einer Openendboardiparty
nach dem Pokaleinsacken ja nix im Weg.

Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## Agalatze (25. September 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

habe auch erfahren dass ich königsball habe, aber irgendwie bin ich heisser auf den cup :m
werde dann wohl auch teilnehmen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. September 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> werde dann wohl auch teilnehmen


Das wäre natürlich Klasse Aga, mal sehen ob sich noch ein paar Leute melden.


----------



## a.bu (26. September 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Hört sich ja alles ganz gut an aber am 03.12 ist leider der Großmann-Cup und der soll meines Wissens dieses Jahr trotz vielleicht anders lautender Gerüchte stattfinden .

Finde solche Terminüberschneidungen sehr schade|kopfkrat 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Agalatze (27. September 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

hm also wenn der großmann cup stattfindet wollte ich dort teilnehmen. habe da noch nie mitgemacht.


----------



## Kalli Karpfen (8. November 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

tach schön,
wollte mal wissen wer jetzt von euch am Bibercup teilnimmt?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. November 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

ich ich ich |rolleyes


----------



## Kalli Karpfen (8. November 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Das du kommst war mir klar!#6 
Ich bin nämlich auch da, Jörgi!|supergri


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. November 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Klasse, denn gibs ja wieder einen. #g #g #g #g


----------



## Kalli Karpfen (8. November 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

jepp,wird bestimmt wieder lustig


----------



## Kalli Karpfen (9. November 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Sonst keiner von euch dabei?|kopfkrat


----------



## Tino (10. November 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Hallo Leute 

Ich und ein Freund von mir nehmen auch dran teil und haben uns auch schon angemeldet. 
Also übt noch schön bis dahin.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. November 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Super Tino das freut mich. Der Biber gibt bestimmt n Bier aus.


----------



## Kalli Karpfen (10. November 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Das könnte passieren,Jörg. Aber nicht das du die hälfte wieder stehen läßt wenn du schon mal einen ausgegeben bekommst!|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. November 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Hey Leute, ich habe gehört das sich wohl schon einige Boardies angemeldet haben. Wer ist das denn alles? Outet euch doch mal.

Was ist denn nun mit dem Großmann Cup, wir der stattfinden am selben Tag? Hier steht davon nichts und ne Ausschreibung habe ich auch noch nirgends gesehen.


----------



## Agalatze (21. November 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

ja der findet statt jörg. werde deshalb auch dort lieber teilnehmen. viel spaß wünsche ich euch natürlich !#6


----------



## a.bu (21. November 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Hallo Jörg ,

der Großmann Cup findet wie immer am ersten Samstag im Dezember statt . Obwohl nicht großartig angekündigt , ist die Veranstaltung fast ausgebucht (weil Kult#6 ) .
Ich finde die Terminüberschneidung auch sehr schade , da der Advents Cup sicher auch eine tolle Veranstaltung wird .
Schade auch deshalb weil es an einem Wochenende im Oktober und einem im November noch keine feste Veranstaltung  gab .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## SteveNord (29. November 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Ich bin auch beim Biber Cup dabei!!!!

@Alex und Jörg: Ich freue mich schon #g

MFG Stephan


----------



## Der Tommi (30. November 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Tach zusammen,

der Boardie flat-elmo und ich sind auch dabei. Gerade angemeldet.
Wird schon lustig werden.

Gruß Tommi#6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. November 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Moin Tommi und Steve,
das is ja super. #6 kommen ja doch noch ein paar Boardies zusammen. Lusitg wird es mit sciherheit. :q


----------



## flat-elmo (30. November 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

 hallo boardies,
logisch wird es lustig, sind doch nur geile typen am start.
egal was für nen wetter wir haben.............
*einer geht immer!!!!!!!!!*
gruß flat-elmo#6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

So nu gehts gleich los. Ich bin ja mal gespannt was das heute wird mit der Angelei bei dem Südostwind. Ist doch bestimmt Ententeichwetter. Mal sehen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Moin,
bin wieder da. Die Veranstatung war super Klasse. Schön kalt guter Wind also beste Bedingungen. Einen Bericht werde ich noch schreiben.


----------



## flat-elmo (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

hallo biber angler,
meine gadanken sind beim verstorbenen anglerkameraden und somit halte ich inne!!!   
gruß flat-elmo


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 1. Biber Advents Cup*

Natürlich gilt auch meine Anteilnahme den Hinterbliebenden.


----------

